# C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Couple pictures showing the progress of the C2Motorsports R32 BT Kit that we are bringing to H2O this year. It will be up front next to the NGP booth, and our Turbo 2.5L Rabbit.
Specs:
GT4088R
-thermal coated
.96 AR
C2 SS Turbo Manifold
Tial 44mm WG
4.00" SS Downpipe
-V Band
3.50" SS Exhaust
-no cat
-no resonator
3.00" SS Dual Rear (no mufflers)
4.00" SS Dual Tips
C2 R32 QuickFlow SRI
C2 R32 FMIC
-SS piping
Turbonetics Godzirra BOV (DV recirc)
C2 BT Software
C2 SS Lowered CR Head Spacer
Pics: 
And YES a 4" DP does fit.....it's tight, but it *DOES* fit








C2 R32 SS Race Exhaust
















Turbonetics Godzilla BOV








C2 Quickflow SRI for R32








FMIC w/SS Piping
















C2 Turbo Manifold
-OEM exhaust manifolds have also been thermal coated (not pictured)












_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:20 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (C2Motorsports)*

so what kind of hp are you guys looking for with this setup chris?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_so what kind of hp are you guys looking for with this setup chris?

Have to stay limited to around 500AWHP, until I pull the motor and build the bottom end this winter.....here recently, we seem to be bending stock rods at around 550 all wheel







that is not to say that 550 wheel is anything to bat an eye at









Chris
C2


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Have to stay limited to around 500AWHP, until I pull the motor and build the bottom end this winter.....here recently, we seem to be bending stock rods at around 550 all wheel







that is not to say that 550 wheel is anything to bat an eye at









Chris
C2

you have this setup on your .:R?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
you have this setup on your .:R?

I may have misunderstood....the above pics are from my car; the R32 that we bent the rods on is not this same car, different .:R.
Mine only has 12K original miles
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 5:54 PM 9-9-2008_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 5:56 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (C2Motorsports)*

Where are you guys sourcing those 3 to 4" transitions?


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

im actually curious what prompted the decision to go for the 4" dp when there is a 3 " vband on the turbo only to go back to a 3.5 " exhaust. seems like alot of trouble if your already limited by the exhaust housing size. Why not stay 3 or 3.5?
Your fabricator is the man too.
no filler wire on the welding it looks like?




_Modified by DAROWDYAUDI at 6:05 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (DAROWDYAUDI)*

u sellin tickets for rides?








cant wait to check it out in person


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_im actually curious what prompted the decision to go for the 4" dp when there is a 3 " vband on the turbo only to go back to a 3.5 " exhaust. seems like alot of trouble if your already limited by the exhaust housing size. Why not stay 3 or 3.5?

typically a quick transition after the turbo will aid in exhaust scavenging out of the turbo, which you can then gradually decrease through the exhaust system to maintain some backpressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_u sellin tickets for rides?








cant wait to check it out in person









He is selling tickets... To the Gun Show!


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O ([email protected])*

cant wait to see it in person. what are the chances some of the parts being available on their own? i really like the idea of using the stock manifolds with that adapter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that fmic is a piece of art!!!!!!!!!!!!! do you guys sell it by itself? would love it on my golf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice setup! I'll have to swing by our booth when I'm at h2o. I'll be the guy trying to trade you a 6 pack of PBR for one of those turbos


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (booested4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo24v* »_cant wait to see it in person. what are the chances some of the parts being available on their own? i really like the idea of using the stock manifolds with that adapter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We will be offering *all* of the component pieces for sale individually, as well as in kit form.

_Quote, originally posted by *booested4door* »_that fmic is a piece of art!!!!!!!!!!!!! do you guys sell it by itself? would love it on my golf!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, they are available in several configurations, please check the website.
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 7:40 AM 9-11-2008_


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We will be offering *all* of the component pieces for sale individually, as well as in kit form.

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 7:40 AM 9-11-2008_

awesome. we will be talking at h2oi








this is good news for my swap project


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (booested4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booested4door* »_that fmic is a piece of art!!!!!!!!!!!!! do you guys sell it by itself? would love it on my golf!!!!!!!!!!

I have one and yes they are works of art.
Was the R32 that bent a rod Moacur's?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

yes yes Y. E. S. !!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I have one and yes they are works of art.
Was the R32 that bent a rod Moacur's?

Moacur's was bent, but only slightly. He has now a fully built bottom end, Rods & Pistons...and is showing WONDERFUL restraint as he "breaks" it in







(we are very proud of Jeff's discipline







)
The 'other' R32 that I was referring too pretzeled the rod, and poked it through the block. Now mind you it didn't just "poke" through the block, it poked through the front, then on the rotation, poked through the back....and so violently that it dislodged the entire accessory bracket; punched the H2O pump OUT OF THE BLOCK, and took roughly 3 hours to clean up the dyno from oil and coolant. The customer is awesome, he was like..."time to build the bottom"







That car was making 550awhp at 4K with 11.3 AFR when it happened; stock rods, stock bottom end.....







Too much pressure, is TOO much pressure for stock parts
Now, that bottom end is fully built, and will be going *BACK* in the car and *BACK* on the dyno......


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Nice work guys, keep it up!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

damn, I thought the VR could hold 550wheel just fine. Looks like I will be keeping boost down until I build up the bottom end. I could understand Moacur's as he had a major boost spike, but for the other one to blow with a good a/f is scary.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_damn, I thought the VR could hold 550wheel just fine. 

Its torque that bends/breaks rods.
500awhp @ 4k rpm is over 600lbft.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Its torque that bends/breaks rods.
500awhp @ 4k rpm is over 600lbft.
-Jeffrey Atwood

Ahh yeah that would explain it. I am gonna try to keep my car to around 500-550 lb/ft before I build the bottom end.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_Where are you guys sourcing those 3 to 4" transitions?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_Where are you guys sourcing those 3 to 4" transitions?

Our fabricator is on vacation, as soon as he returns, I will provide you with an answer.
C2


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Now mind you it didn't just "poke" through the block, it poked through the front 

Like this Chris?
























_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
"time to build the bottom"









My thoughts exactlly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Like this Chris?























My thoughts exactlly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice "access" window


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (C2Motorsports)*

You folks do some really beautiful fab work, good stuff!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_You folks do some really beautiful fab work, good stuff!









Thank you for the compliments....and please come by and see it in person


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Thank you for the compliments....and please come by and see it in person









I will for sure... just to see a badass R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Our fabricator is on vacation, as soon as he returns, I will provide you with an answer.
C2

Nevermind, I emailed him myself. Thanks anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

ATP carries them


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (92g60gti)*

awesome stuff guys.
i absolutely LOVE your software!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (jhayesvw)*

as always, nice work!!!!
now, lets get that rado back in PA


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports MK4 R32 BIG Turbo ready for H2O (Noobercorn)*

Freakin awesome


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah...exhaust may be a little bit TOO agressive for the strip


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I wish I could be there to see this thing in person. Great looking setup guys! Keep up the great work.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_I wish I could be there to see this thing in person. Great looking setup guys! Keep up the great work.

You will probably be able to hear me s-c-r-e-a-m-i-n-g down the strip all the way back in oHIo

C2


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Why didn't you guys just go with a 42r ? Is there fitment issues with your manifold design ?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
You will probably be able to hear me s-c-r-e-a-m-i-n-g down the strip all the way back in oHIo

C2

i wanna hear this bish.


----------

